# blocage ibook...et adobe reader



## bob41 (4 Juillet 2012)

bonjour
sur un ipad"3" je feuillette un pdf  et impossible de revenir sur l'accueil en tapotant en haut à droite(comme d'hab)
je ferme, j'arrete je redemarre... et idem, très vite blocage sur le document
j'ai supprimé et rechargé l'appli idem ???? (en rechargeant j'ai constaté que non seulement je n'avais pas perdu mes documents, mais ça m'a remis tout ce que j'avais effacé avant)
connaissez vous ce bug?
AUTRE QUESTION
j'ai chargé adobe reader qui lit bien les PDF mais impossible de supprimer des fichiers???? j'ai tout essayé mais peut être mal??
si vous avez une idée merci


----------



## bob41 (9 Juillet 2012)

merci, super !


----------

